# Can't stop flow of pee, is this normal?



## mamathellama (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi!
I had a vbac 5 days ago. I'm not leaking pee but I noticed when I go to the bathroom that once I start peeing, I can't stop the flow. Normally I would have been able to start and stop the flow easily. Is this something I need to see my dr about?? I haven't heard of it before and I'm not scheduled to go back to my ob till 6 weeks postpartum. I had a small tear near my urethra that he said did not need stitches and a 2nd degree tear below vagina that is stitched up.
Is this something anyone else has experienced and if so did it go away on its own, or did you have to do something about it??
I'm finding all this postpartum stuff different than with my c-section and it's kind of scary








Thanks for any help!


----------



## sparkysgirl (Feb 29, 2008)

Try doing some kegals, see if that helps


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Congrats on your new baby and your sucessful VBAC!

Everything is all stretched out down there right now, plus you have that tear near the urethra. I don't think that this is anything worrisome at this point- chances are it will heal all on its own well before the 6 week checkup.

I don't know if I experienced this, because honestly I never tried to stop peeing in the middle after having a baby. As long as I could hold it in until I got to the toilet I wasn't worried! Nor was leakage really a major concern when I had heavy lochia since I was wearing a pad anyway.


----------



## whalemilk (Jul 11, 2008)

I had that the first week or two after my first birth, I attributed to the fact that I had a catheter. I bet a tear near the urethra would do the same thing. FWIW it was scary and frustrating but it got better really quickly as I healed.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

At 5 days post partum?! Give yourself a break mama.

If you can walk and get out of bed without too much discomfort and get to the toilet before you pee down your leg you are doing well









In the beginning you may not even be able to 'feel' the muscles you need to work on to do pelvic floor exercises so just do what you can and in a week or so you will begin to feel the muscles moving again when you exercise.

Don't panic and stop trying to stop your pee. It is important to empty your bladder as fully as you can. 'Test' yourself again in a couple of months.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes all of what the PP"s said, don't rush yourself!

The passage of the baby's head can bruise the urethra against the pubic bone
and cause issues like that. It does improve! Just give it time!

And







:







:







: On your successful VBAC!!! Yay!


----------



## My*Scorpio (Aug 15, 2006)

This also happened to me after my son was born. I found that I had to do kegels to get things toned up again after the birth. I agree with the others that time will also help.


----------

